# CAAD 9 vs Specialized Allez



## correatony (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm trying to decide which is a better buy. Any suggestions between a CAAD 9 Optima 3 and a Specialized Allez Cop?


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

In a Cannondale forum? Do you really expect a non-biased answer?

Sorry....go CAAD9. It's a far better frame.


----------



## jhenry4 (Feb 4, 2006)

*cannondale*

i've ridden both, the allez is more of a sprinters bike and as such is not as comfortable as the CAAD9. not that the CAAD9 is inefficient or unresponsive by any means, it's a very good sprinting bike in it's own right, but it can also be all day comfortable, where the allez will abuse you throughout the day.

healthnet was racing CAAD9's for a time before they recieved their system 6's
nobody's racing the allez... what's that tell you.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

jhenry4 said:


> i've ridden both, the allez is more of a sprinters bike and as such is not as comfortable as the CAAD9. not that the CAAD9 is inefficient or unresponsive by any means, it's a very good sprinting bike in it's own right, but it can also be all day comfortable, where the allez will abuse you throughout the day.
> 
> healthnet was racing CAAD9's for a time before they recieved their system 6's
> nobody's racing the allez... what's that tell you.


Interesting, I thought the Allez was more comfortable and the Cannondale beat me up. 

The reason no one races the Allez is that Specialized has the Tarmac and Roubaix to offer.


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

*I have owned both....*

and can tell you that the geometry will be key. As for the ride compared side by side, they are both comfortable. With that said, the C-dale will sprint faster and is stiffer overall, while the Allez, while being stiff as well, will give a little more. Its really going to depend on whether you want the more upright position. I currently own the CAAD 9-3 and its superb!

Just my .02.


----------

